# Want to fish before I have Surgery Wednesday Morning.



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone going Monday Morning Bay Fishing that wouldn't mind a non-smoking, No alcohol kinda guy that loves to fish and lives in Galveston but willing to travel to meet up. All my regular fishing buddy's got to work tomorrow and I just want to wet a line before i have Hernia surgery and can't fish for awhile.Open for what ever fishing you want to do, I will buy fuel,bait snacks, whatever. Call Victor @ 832-704-0687 or pm me please..


----------

